# seed banks



## luvdro (Jan 14, 2008)

today is 2008 n i see alot of old seed bank that people say was susope to be good but all of them r old threads n alot of the seed co. have been shut down due to certain reasons dont know n dont care but i was just wondering if theres any that u guy think r reliable and up n running today any feed back is appreciated


----------



## benamucc (Jan 14, 2008)

I recently ordered from seed boutique, I know another member who just ordered from high grade seeds, and the forum carries a nirvana banner, and several of their strains in the grow journals.  good luck!


----------



## luvdro (Jan 21, 2008)

hey thanks benamucc


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 21, 2008)

just look on the 'net for advertising... get the phone number, and call them from A PAY PHONE to find out if they r still around... is all u can do....


----------

